# Zebra Nerite Snails?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey there,

I was thinking about adding 2 or 3 (maybe even 4?) Zebra Nerite Snails to my tank, (you can see in my signature what sized tank I have, and what critters I have in there). :betta:

I've read that this kind of snail won't eat my live plants and won't over breed because the babies need brackish water. I already put about 1/2 an algae wafer (broken into smaller pieces) in the tank every other day for my Pleco, so this plus the bits of spirulina flakes that the fish don't get should be enough food if there's no algae right? (I'm thinking between the pleco and a bunch of snails, the algae will be pretty nil).

Anyone have any experience or advice with this kind of snail? My husband and I just think they are really cool looking and thought they would be a nice, docile, low breeding, non plant eating addition.

Thanks for any info'. *c/p*


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Bump... anybody?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They should be fine in your tank. Maybe just once a week add a tab for them.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks! (So, in addition to the every other day 1/2 wafer, I'll add 1 whole wafer once a week).


----------

